# newbie with questions, of course ..



## dante (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey all,

I am Dutch, but currently living in Central America. I am planning on moving to, and investing in, Thailand when I am 'done' here. Approx 2-3 years. 

I have 10s, if not 100s of questions, but first things first. I know about the "difficulties" for foreigners investing and working in Thailand. I would like to know more about obtaining a visa and work permit through investment. I have read that a visa can be secured with a 10 million Baht investment, but it is not clear to me if this also includes a work permit, or is this a seperate process? 

Any tips/help welcome! Also, advise on good lawyers/lawfirms and banking is greatly appreciated, but preferably only from personal experiences. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dante (Aug 25, 2011)

Some sort of permanent residency would obviously even be better, but I can imagine that is even harder, if even possible at all. Again, any info appreciated!


----------

